# Game Thread: Friday Jan. 27th vs. Cleveland



## Gonzo

Pacers vs. Cavaliers
Friday, Jan. 27
7:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
TV: FSN Radio: WIBC 

*Projected Starting Lineups:*

Pacers-

PG: Jamaal Tinsley
SG: Stephen Jackson
SF: Danny Granger
PF: Austin Croshere
C: David Harrison

Cavs-

PG: Eric Snow
SG: Aleksandar Pavlovic
SF: Lebron James
PF: Drew Gooden
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas

*Injuries:*

Pacers-

Jermaine O'Neal- Groin
Jonathan Bender- Everything

Cavs-

Larry Hughes- Finger
Martynas Andriuskevicius- Back
Robert Traylor- Heart


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacers- 105
Cavs- 52

**** this.


----------



## bbasok

Bad lose for Pacers.This team looks really unconcerned


----------



## Pacers Fan

Apparently this was so far down the page everyone forgot about it. About 6 minutes until game time to guess the score.

Pollard starts tonight, but won't play much. Foster is out after hurting his back in practice.


----------



## Diable

This is a really strange lineup the Pacers are using.Granger needs to start producing like a big time player because I don't see who else they have that can step into the breach.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger hits a 3. So, now that he has a jumpshot, we have more shooters!



> This is a really strange lineup the Pacers are using


What's so strange about it?



> Granger needs to start producing like a big time player because I don't see who else they have that can do it.


Scoring-wise, we have Tinsley, AJ, Saras, Freddie, Jackson, Peja (next game), and Croshere. One or two of them is bound to step up every game. If not, we'll lose by 30.


----------



## Zalgirinis

Pacers Fan said:


> What's so strange about it?


Are you kidding? Anthony Johnson made Eric Snow look like Iverson or something with that pathetic defense. Im not even talking about dead offense.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Zalgirinis said:


> Are you kidding? Anthony Johnson made Eric Snow look like Iverson or something with that pathetic defense. Im not even talking about dead offense.


How does AJ playing bad defense make a lineup look strange? Besides, Snow would've burned Tinsley or Saras worse, anyway. Johnson is the best defensive PG we have.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Saras with a very nice pass to Harrison for a layup. Harrison then hits a turnaround jumper over Z.

30-25 Cavs with under 10 minutes remaining in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger goes inside for a layup. Hear that, JO? Inside. That's where you should go normally.

David Harrison commits a foul on Z. He's getting better at not fouling, but still gets called for barely touching him.

Harrison rejected by Z. Why did you jump stop when you were 3 feet from the basket? Can you not overpower Z? Z just burned Harrison, but was thankfully called for a travel.

32-27 with 8:21 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pollard talks about Peja, insulting his hygiene and English. I love Pollard.


----------



## Pacers Fan

This is great. The jumpshooting team is going inside now that JO isn't playing.

37-31 Cavs with under 6 minutes to go. Some very close calls this game so far.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Tip-slam by Freddie off the trailer!

41-35 Cavs with 3:40 to go in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson (JACKSON?!?!?!) with an alley-oop to Freddie! I love this team without Jermaine. So much more fun to watch.

43-39 Cavs with under 2 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pavlovic airballs a wide open 6 footer. Why is he starting? 

Freddie hits a nice jumper. He'll get 6th man of the year once the Pacers are healthy.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson steals the ball and dunks on a fastbreak. I might want to watch the game over Smackdown.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

It was a pretty good half...

Granger for MVP!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peter Vecsey just said that Peja loves Miami, and has a house down there, and he thinks that's where he is going to end up...

I doubt it...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Airball by Jackson...

Cavs by 4...

60-56...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Granger!!!...

18 pts. (career high)...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger is playing a great game. 18 points and 11 rebounds so far. He just snatched a rebound and hit a three, although Donyell Marshall answered it.

63-59 Cavs with under 3 minutes left in the 3rd

We just can't take the lead, no matter how well we play.


----------



## MillerTime

The team is playing very well tonight. I'm impressed their emotion and pride, they didn't just lay down and die.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jacskon's taking too many bad shots right now, just give it to DG!!!...

59-63 Timeout Cavs...late in the 3rd...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Zalgirinis

MillerTime said:


> The team is playing very well tonight. I'm impressed their emotion and pride, they didn't just lay down and die.


Except Stephen Jackson whos bricking one shot after another. What a selfish player and how can he have fans... its anti-basketball he displays. Makes me almost hate Pacers even with Saras on the lineup.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice shot by Runy...

61-65...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

We need to win this one, though. Jack needs to stop jacking up threes. Need to keep getting Granger the rock.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Zalgirinis said:


> Except Stephen Jackson whos bricking one shot after another. What a selfish player and how can he have fans... its anti-basketball he displays. Makes me almost hate Pacers even with Saras on the lineup.


I don't think he really has fans. Many people on this board feel the same way you do.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Zalgirinis said:


> Except Stephen Jackson whos bricking one shot after another. What a selfish player and how can he have fans... its anti-basketball he displays. Makes me almost hate Pacers even with Saras on the lineup.



He's too streaky, that's the problem...

He's settling for the jumpshots right now instead of trying to force it inside...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Well at least Granger's nice...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He's settling for the jumpshots right now instead of trying to force it inside...


That reminds of another certain Pacer who's currently injured.

69-63 Cavs with over 11 minutes remaining in the game.


----------



## mauzer

Zalgirinis said:


> Except Stephen Jackson whos bricking one shot after another. What a selfish player and how can he have fans... its anti-basketball he displays. Makes me almost hate Pacers even with Saras on the lineup.



Last days in Indiana for jax. I can't imagine this selfish idiot streetballer on th esame team with Peja and Saras. Same with Fred Jones.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Saras hits another three. This is ridiculous.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Runi for 3!!!!...beautiful...


69-66 Cavs...10.28 in the 4th...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Freddy with the 3!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

mauzer said:


> Last days in Indiana for jax. I can't imagine this selfish idiot streetballer on th esame team with Peja and Saras. Same with Fred Jones.


Do you assume anyone who isolates is a "street baller"? Jamaal Tinsley, Rafer Alston, and some scrubs in the NBA are the only street ballers I can think of. Freddie's fine, though. He drives to the basket often, but dishes it a lot. You might've just seen him do that and pass the ball to a wide open Saras.


----------



## absolutebest

Freddie is going nuts. We just need to get the lead, get over that hump.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

mauzer said:


> Last days in Indiana for jax. I can't imagine this selfish idiot streetballer on the same team with Peja and Saras. Same with Fred Jones.



LOL...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## mauzer

Pacers Fan said:


> Do you assume anyone who isolates is a "street baller"? Jamaal Tinsley, Rafer Alston, and some scrubs in the NBA are the only street ballers I can think of. Freddie's fine, though. He drives to the basket often, but dishes it a lot. You might've just seen him do that and pass the ball to a wide open Saras.



"Streatballer"- i mean selfish player with absolute zero understanding about temas strategy, tactics. Plain one on one player.


----------



## absolutebest

mauzer said:


> Last days in Indiana for jax. I can't imagine this selfish idiot streetballer on th esame team with Peja and Saras. Same with Fred Jones.


Lay off Fred Jones. He just got us back in this game and your "boy" a wide-open three.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

nice shot Austin Cavs by 3...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Granger looks like Scottie Pippen tonight. Geez...


----------



## Pacers Fan

mauzer said:


> "Streatballer"- i mean selfish player with absolute zero understanding about temas strategy, tactics. Plain one on one player.


Jackson, yes. He's just plain isolation, or he stands around and shoots a wide open three. Freddie at least runs with the offense, handles the ball for a while, passes it, runs around more, and if he gets the ball in a good position, he might isolate or take a jumper.

Apparently Z kicked Saras's ***. Literally. Thanks Stacy Paetz.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

JONES ON FIRE!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie is dominating. He just tied the game at 78. 6 1/2 minutes left in the game.


----------



## absolutebest

Where are you at now, Mauzer? That's my boy Freddie Jones!


----------



## mauzer

Pacers Fan said:


> Jackson, yes. He's just plain isolation, or he stands around and shoots a wide open three. Freddie at least runs with the offense, handles the ball for a while, passes it, runs around more, and if he gets the ball in a good position, he might isolate or take a jumper.
> 
> Apparently Z kicked Saras's ***. Literally. Thanks Stacy Paetz.


saras was best man on Z's wedding, they are lik ebest buddys from kids. I am surprised Z havn't evel looked back to saras after that kick


----------



## MillerTime

Danny Granger is my hero.

WOW!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

GRANGER OF FIRE!!!!!!!...

PACERS LEAD>....

81-80 5.39 4th qtr..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Granger!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan

> saras was best man on Z's wedding, they are lik ebest buddys from kids. I am surprised Z havn't evel looked back to saras after that kick


Accoring to Paetz, Z apologized and both guys just laughed. Does Saras have any relationship with Peja?


----------



## mauzer

Go Pacers!!! We really need that win.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

D.G. just keeps on getting better..


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

mauzer said:


> Go Pacers!!! We really need that win.


A pro-pacers comment? I'll take it.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> *Go Pacers*!!! *We* really need that win.


Finally...

How does it feel?

Granger blocks Z, but is called for a foul. Bull****.


----------



## mauzer

Pacers Fan said:


> Accoring to Paetz, Z apologized and both guys just laughed. Does Saras have any relationship with Peja?


I must have missed that. No relationships with Peja, sras started to shine in Europe when Peja was already left to NBA. Except they met in Eurochamps where liyhuanian team defeted serbs, if my memory is ok, Peja was injured at that time. I see a lot of nice moments with saras and peja on the court in the future


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison gets very nice position on Z, but loses it, and gets a 3 second violation.

82-81 Cavs with over 4:30 left.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

mauzer said:


> Go Pacers!!! We really need that win.



:cheers: ....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Woah. What a floating layup by Freddie. He was gliding in air. That was Gervin-like. Indy takes the lead, but Z gets it back.


----------



## arenas809

Harrison sucks so much *** his tongue is brown...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jones 14pts..
:clap: 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison dives 5 feet out of bounds, then Jackson jumps ahead of a pass and steals it. Jones hits a jumpshot to give the Pacers the lead. 2:30 left!


----------



## mauzer

Wow, fantastic game. I havn't seen them playing so pationatly ever!


----------



## mauzer

I bet peja has good impressions from this game


----------



## absolutebest

Fred Jones is the man!!! Keep shooting Freddie, and watch for the kick out to Granger or Saras.


----------



## Pacers Fan

arenas809 said:


> Harrison sucks so much *** his tongue is brown...


Where did that come from? Besides the fouls, Harrison has had a nice game.


----------



## mauzer

Rick, please, no more Jax anf AJ .


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We need to win this game, we've been playing too good to lose...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Come on! Get Pollard in there to guard Z. Z has been getting open shots and jumpers all game.

87-86 Indy with 1:38 left in the 4th.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

The double team on Z. is getting way too late...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## arenas809

They teach you in junior high ball don't jump to make a pass...


----------



## mauzer

Give the ball to saras in last minute. Please.


----------



## Diable

Pacers Fan said:


> Where did that come from? Besides the fouls, Harrison has had a nice game.


That guy is probably the biggest hater on the entire board.If he saw jesus walking on water he would claim he couldn't swim.


----------



## Pacers Fan

No! Jackson is handling the ball and isolating. And he misses!


----------



## mauzer

That ****ing motherfocker ********** JAAAAAAAAAAX !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Man what is Jackson doing...

Killing us...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

They are sucking that big goofy *******'s dick. I am sick of Z.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Wow. Harrison stands with his arms up, Z locks it, and Harrison is called for a foul. At least Pollard is in now so Z won't kill us.

89-87 Cavs with 41.6 seconds left.


----------



## absolutebest

If they call one more foul for Z, man... so sick of this.


----------



## mauzer

Rick is the man. He screwed up again. Replace now Saras with AJ-and mission is acomplished general .


----------



## Pacers Fan

arenas809 said:


> They teach you in junior high ball don't jump to make a pass...


Freddie's short and has a nice vertical. If he doesn't jump, a guy will intercept the pass.


----------



## superdude211

Danny Granger looks like he is having a great game 21pts and 14rebs, very impressive for a rookie

I dont get too see much of Granger, can anyone give me an update on how his rookie season is going


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Why aren't we giving the ball to D.G. :curse: ..

and Jackson stop taking bad shots..




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime

We need a big shot.

As long as we keep the ball away from SJax, we might actually get a good look. If SJax gets the ball, every be ready to rebound or ball game over....


----------



## Pacers Fan

superdude211 said:


> I dont get too see much of Granger, can anyone give me an update on how his rookie season is going


Very good. He's Shawn Marion on defense, Marion at rebounding, has a good jump shot, and hustles a lot.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger misses a near wide three, and Jackson fouls James.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Granger misses the 3...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Was Saras even in the game the final two possessions? ****.


----------



## SianTao

Bron with a funny choke free throw. Hits second...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice airball Lebron... :biggrin: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

What the **** was that by Saras? Did he bounce that off his knee in? That was amazing.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> What the **** was that by Saras? Did he bounce that off his knee in? That was amazing.



LOL....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## SianTao

But you needed a 3...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Gill is in! Make the big play, Gill!


----------



## Pacers Fan

SianTao said:


> But you needed a 3...


Everyone was guarding the perimeter, so that wasn't an option. Saras made a smart decision.


----------



## absolutebest

Z... hate that bald goofball.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Let Jones shoot the 3...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## mauzer

Get the ball to Saras-and we go to OT.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

no no give it to DG...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Croshere panics and airballs it. Bad decision.

92-89 Savs with 1.9 seconds left.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Couldn't even get a good shot...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

This one hurts. Man, I'm sick of this. That was the last dude that I wanted shooting. Damn. I can't wait until Peja plays.


----------



## arenas809

That was a pathetic looking play.

My question is why is Peja, who would have been GREAT to have in that situation, getting the night off, when Artest is playing, the guys traded to Boston played, but he's on the sidelines in a suit when this team needs a 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Gill would've won it for us...

Jax with a very slow foul. It took 1.8 seconds for him. James could've missed both FT's.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

This loss was bad of course, but it doesn't hurt that much..

D.G. had an awesome night!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: ....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Lebron's overrated....:thumsdown:...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## mauzer

JAX ruined the game, again.


----------



## Pacers Fan

arenas809 said:


> That was a pathetic looking play.
> 
> My question is why is Peja, who would have been GREAT to have in that situation, getting the night off, when Artest is playing, the guys traded to Boston played, but he's on the sidelines in a suit when this team needs a 3.


Peja needs the extra time to learn the offense.

I was the only one who guessed, so I win guess the score.


----------



## MillerTime

arenas809 said:


> That was a pathetic looking play.
> 
> My question is why is Peja, who would have been GREAT to have in that situation, getting the night off, when Artest is playing, the guys traded to Boston played, but he's on the sidelines in a suit when this team needs a 3.


The travel from Indianapolis to Boston is a little closer then Sacramento to Indianapolis.

Peja arrived early this morning and Artest joined the Kings yesterday.


But yeah, disappointing play, i'd rather lose with a miss from Sarunas or red-hot Jones then Croshere. As Micheal Jordan once said, "you miss 100% of the shots that you don't take."

Did Reggie Miller lack confidence in his own shot?


----------



## mauzer

What happened to Cro? he plays like a crap and even worse.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I was also impressed with Harrison tonight...

He didn't get fouled out till late in the game, and played with alot of emotion...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## rock747

I love how the team plays when Jermaine's out, everyone just seems to work the ball. It's not like I dont want Jermaine. The Pacers NEED Jermaine for a post presence, I just wish he could work diffrently in the offense.

Another high point was Danny Granger, he definetly tried to do more offensively tonight.


----------



## Gonzo

Looks like Granger had a nice game, but Jack was 6-20?


----------



## Diable

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="18" width="328"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#dddddd" valign="center"><td class="dFont" align="middle" width="35">
</td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">
</td> <td class="dFontL" nowrap="nowrap" width="36">
</td> <td width="1">
</td> <td class="dFontL" nowrap="nowrap" width="36">
</td> <td width="1">
</td> <td class="dFontL" nowrap="nowrap" width="36">
</td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">
</td> <td class="dFont" nowrap="nowrap" width="18">
</td> <td width="1">
</td> <td class="dFont" nowrap="nowrap" width="19">
</td> <td width="1">
</td> <td class="dFont" nowrap="nowrap" width="18">
</td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">
</td> <td class="dFont" width="25">
</td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">
</td> <td class="dFont" width="24">
</td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="24">
</td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="24">
</td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="24">2</td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="25">
</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Incredible line by DGranger.I was astounded when so many teams passed him
by on Draft night.I guess he's the only person who really benefits from Artest
being Artest.

41.52 min 8-11fg 3-4(3fg) 2-2ft 14rebs(3 offensive) 2assts,1 stl,2blks,4tos
and 21 pts


----------



## Pacers Fan

Diable said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="18" width="328"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#dddddd" valign="center"><td class="dFont" align="middle" width="35">
> </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">
> </td> <td class="dFontL" nowrap="nowrap" width="36">
> </td> <td width="1">
> </td> <td class="dFontL" nowrap="nowrap" width="36">
> </td> <td width="1">
> </td> <td class="dFontL" nowrap="nowrap" width="36">
> </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">
> </td> <td class="dFont" nowrap="nowrap" width="18">
> </td> <td width="1">
> </td> <td class="dFont" nowrap="nowrap" width="19">
> </td> <td width="1">
> </td> <td class="dFont" nowrap="nowrap" width="18">
> </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">
> </td> <td class="dFont" width="25">
> </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">
> </td> <td class="dFont" width="24">
> </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td class="dFont" width="24">
> </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td class="dFont" width="24">
> </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td class="dFont" width="24">2</td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td> <td class="dFont" width="25">
> </td></tr></tbody> </table>
> Incredible line by DGranger.I was astounded when so many teams passed him
> by on Draft night.I guess he's the only person who really benefits from Artest
> being Artest.
> 
> 41.52 min 8-11fg 3-4(3fg) 2-2ft 14rebs(3 offensive) 2assts,1 stl,2blks,4tos
> and 21 pts


This guy will be the halfcourt version of Shawn Marion in a few years.


----------



## jdohman

The pacers have one major problem that I can see. I have said it numerious times. But everygame we take half the foul shots as the opposing team. This is just a little stat but when the cavs shoot 32 at the line and we only shoot 15 at the line then we have a problem. We made more shots from the floor but our ability to get to the line is what kills us game after game. We can shoot better than almost any team. Our rebounding wasnt that bad this game and we worked the ball better than the cavs.


----------



## Pacers Fan

jdohman said:


> The pacers have one major problem that I can see. I have said it numerious times. But everygame we take half the foul shots as the opposing team. This is just a little stat but when the cavs shoot 32 at the line and we only shoot 15 at the line then we have a problem. We made more shots from the floor but our ability to get to the line is what kills us game after game. We can shoot better than almost any team. Our rebounding wasnt that bad this game and we worked the ball better than the cavs.


We'd definitely have more if Ron Artest was playing. The only problem is that lately everyone's been shooting terribly from the line.


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> This guy will be the halfcourt version of Shawn Marion in a few years.


His shot is better, though, and Marion is a bit more explosive. I prefer the Pippen comparisons.


----------



## The OUTLAW

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Lebron's overrated....:thumsdown:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


I don't know what he did to deserve that one. 30/9/7 w/ 3 steals is pretty good in just about everybodies book. How would you rate that if you believe that he is overrated?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

The OUTLAW said:


> I don't know what he did to deserve that one. 30/9/7 w/ 3 steals is pretty good in just about everybodies book. How would you rate that if you believe that he is overrated?



He had a pretty good game against us, I meant he's overrated overall, and the NBA tries so hard to make him into the next Jordan that it's not even funny,....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

When in reality the next Jordan has been here--Kobe. LBJ is more like Magic or Oscar Robertson with serious hops. Personality-wise, too. MJ and Kobe have a killer instinct that none of those other guys share.


----------

